# Show offs



## MustPractice (Feb 28, 2005)

Do u just hate it when people walk into piano showrooms and start showing off on display pianos... esp. teens who aren't into buying... just purely trying to impress strangers.
Come'ron, if you're not into buying... then don't play, esp. if someone out there watching can do a better job than u. For all u know, you're just a big clown to onlookers.
I see these clowns practically everyday.
If u wanna perform, then get a proper platform... no, go get a life!
Oh yeah... 1 very important thing... U know u really ought not to be playing showy pieces when choosing pianos. Just simple scales will do. Yr there to check the tonal balance, not whether the piano will keep up to yr speed.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Haha! I rarely see that. Most of the time it's just some n00b playing Für Elise or perhaps some little kid playing Fantasie-Impromptu.

Welcome to the forums.


----------

